# Walstad method - dirt source



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking to start up a dirted tank. Anyone know where to find miracle gro organic choice potting mix? Havent been able to find at home depot, can tire, or garden works.

Thx

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniray15 (Apr 10, 2016)

you can find it in canadian tire(marine drive,grandview highway and cambie branch).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Weird, i've looked at grandview hwy branch, never seen it there. I'll check again. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Rona has it .
Coquitlam .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Larry great to see you back/Good luck with your tank.Jody


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey man, long time. The co2 still goin good?

I moved and am in between places. Had to shut down all the tanks.

So just early planning stage right now.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Co2 still doing great.Keep in touch.Jody


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

I've also got a dirted tank, and I had the hardest time finding Organic Miracle grow potting mix. I ended up using Organic Virogo brand and so far no issues.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

make sure you have another layer of substrate on top of organic miracle grow, or there will be a mess.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would also suggest soaking and drying the soil a few times (a modified mineralization method) and sifting the larger debris before using it.

JMHO,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Canadian tire in langley has some :relaxed:


----------

